

Five Useful Security Tips for Web Developers - techytech
http://www.bilawal.co.uk/2011/02/five-useful-security-tips-for-web-developers/

======
toadi
You say frameworks avoid safety worries. As an example if you use Code Ignitor
you have to use a library for authentication (or roll your own) and sometimes
these libraries are not secure.

Even frameworks themselves can have security issues.

So don't have a blind faith using them.

